# How Many Different Types Of Sikhs Are There?



## Harry Haller (Jul 7, 2014)

HMmmmmmm

Gursikh obviously
Sehajdhari Sikhs
Keshdhari Sikhs
Namdhari Sikhs
Healthy Happy Holy Sikhs
AKJ Sikhs
Nirankari Sikhs
Self called Sikhs
Patit Sikhs
Petite Sikhs
Nihang Sikhs
Udasi Sikhs
Sanatan Sikhs
Nirmala Sikhs
Seva Panthi Sikhs

Any I missed out?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 7, 2014)

Harry ji,

Guru Fateh.

Great points. I am sure we all have missed many. 

Which title shall a one sangat person like me  bestow on you? 

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 7, 2014)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Harry ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...



oh me? I am just a Sikh


----------



## Abneet (Jul 7, 2014)

Tapoban Sikhs and Taksali Sikhs and 3HO Sikhs more to come....


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 7, 2014)

I honestly don't worry about different types of sikhs.
I know there are so many who have their own set ways that are certainly not my cup of tea.

But the way I see it, is that as long as we don't end up in house battles like muslim shia and sunnis... then we should be alright.

However, the disgraceful display of kirpan and sword fighting at Darbar sahib a few weeks ago should stop and end right there, immediately.!!...otherwise we will end up like Islam along with our own version of _*''Khali-ban''*_
....Now, that does worry me :swordfights:


----------



## namritanevaeh (Jul 8, 2014)

Aren't there some sort of yogi group?


----------



## arshi (Jul 8, 2014)

We all know the term ‘Sikh’ has many prefixes and suffixes. The most suitable adjective, IMHO, is Gursikh, i.e. one who follows and adheres to the teachings of his Guru (Gurmukh), the opposite being manmukh (self-conceited, one who follows his mind and does not heed the Guru’s message).<?"urn:fficeffice" />
<o> </o>
However, even a Gurmukh can have lapses every now and then, and turn into a manmukh (like Bhai Joga Singh ji). Only a precious few remain constantly *Sanmukh* _(kotan mein nanak ko-ou naaarain jeh cheet_ – only one in a crore(s) has Waheguru (Sat, har) constantly in his heart – M.9 Slok 24, SGGS 1427).
<o> </o>
In the 21<SUP>st</SUP> Pauree of Anand Sahib Guru Amardas Ji blesses us as follows:
<o> </o>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-yfti-tbllook: 480; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt" class=MsoTableGrid border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>ਜੇ ਕੋ ਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਸੇਤੀ ਸਨਮੁਖੁ ਹੋਵੈ ॥
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>_Jey ko sikh guroo seytee sanmukh ho-vai._
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>If a Sikh turns to the Guru in good faith for his approval (blessings).
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>ਹੋਵੈ ਤ ਸਨਮੁਖੁ ਸਿਖੁ ਕੋਈ ਜੀਅਹੁ ਰਹੈ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਲੇ ॥
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 6"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>_ho-vai ta sanmukh sikh ko-ee jee-oh rahai gur naaley._
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 7"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 8"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>He should seek his (Guru’s) audience in all sincerity and connect with him (Guru) from his (her) inner-most conscious _(antah-karan, ‘atma’)._
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 9"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 10"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਚਰਨ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਧਿਆਏ ਅੰਤਰ ਆਤਮੈ ਸਮਾਲੇ ॥
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 11"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>_Gur key charan hirdai dhiaa-ey antar atmaa samaaley._
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 12"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 13"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>Meditate and contemplate on Guru’s teachings with his heart and retain them within his (her) innermost-conscious _(antah-karan ‘atma’)_.
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 14"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 15"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>ਆਪੁ ਛਡਿ ਸਦਾ ਰਹੈ ਪਰਣੈ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੋਏ ॥
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 16"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>_Aap chhad sadaa rahai parnai gur bin avar na jaa-nai ko-ee. _
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 17"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 18"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>He (she) must renounce all thoughts of egotism (me-ism) and remain constantly connected to the Guru, and no one else.
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 19"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 20"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸੁਣਹੁ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਸੋ ਸਿਖੁ ਸਨਮੁਖੁ ਹੋਏ ॥੨੧॥
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 21"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>_Kahai nanak sunho sant-ho so sikh sanmukh ho-ee._
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 22"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590><o> </o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 23; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; WIDTH: 442.8pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" vAlign=top width=590>Listen O devotees, Says Nanak, only such a Sikh is truly connected to (in audience with) the Guru.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<o> </o>
*The above is a hastily done translation and needs much improvement – so bhul chuk khima ji.*
<o> </o>
Rajinder Singh ‘Arshi’


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 8, 2014)

ok, amusingly enough, I , and everyone else who posted forgot Amritdhari............


----------



## Canada (Jul 8, 2014)

"There is no Hindu, no Muslim"


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Jul 8, 2014)

There are approximately 30 million different types of Sikh.


----------



## linzer (Jul 8, 2014)

Or two kinds those that believe there is only one Sikh Scripture the S.G.G.S and those that,,, Uhmm ....don't.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 8, 2014)

Canada said:


> "There is no Hindu, no Muslim"



I am racking my brains to see the relevance, could you possible enlighten me?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 9, 2014)

AngloSikhPeace said:


> There are approximately 30 million different types of Sikh.



That is the beauty of the Mann-mind, according to SGGS. All we need is to work on it with the help of our only GPS in order to get on the same wavelength.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 9, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Canada View Post
> "There is no Hindu, no Muslim"





harry haller said:


> I am racking my brains to see the relevance, could you possible enlighten me?



Perhaps, is it about Sunni and Shia?


----------



## chazSingh (Jul 10, 2014)

Canada said:


> "There is no Hindu, no Muslim"



there is no hindu....no muslim...no sikh? 

just humans seeking the truth...no "i am this, and you are that" ... just truth seekers...then you see all as one and the same......all in ONE and ONE in all...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 10, 2014)

chazSingh said:


> there is no hindu....no muslim...no sikh?
> 
> just humans seeking the truth...no "i am this, and you are that" ... just truth seekers...then you see all as one and the same......all in ONE and ONE in all...



Chaz Singh ji,

I beg to differ with you once again as we have done before.

Please do not confuse between the three. The first two are exclusionary. One can be killed if one does not follow them and  they breed hatred. 1984 and also eradicating Buddhism and  trying to do  the same with the other minority religions for the former and the current news for the latter are the reminders of these exclusive religions. One should not forget the destruction/demolition of the respective places of worship.

Sikhi is all inclusionary no matter what hue, creed or faith one may belongs to. The four doors of Harmander Sahib and its foundation laid by a Muslim and langar for all are the  examples of the stark differences amongst the three.

Sikh simply means, as you are very well aware of; a student, a learner, a seeker. Nothing more.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## kggr001 (Jul 10, 2014)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Chaz Singh ji,
> 
> I beg to differ with you once again as we have done before.
> 
> ...




Tejwant ji,

what has 1984 to do with hindu's not all hindu's are like that, you can't speak for everyone. Also Islam and Hinduism isn't about hate and killing. All the religions have some bad apples. I've watched a documentary few years ago about 1984, there were even Hindu's who died protecting the Sikhs.

Some Hindu's and Muslims are also Sikhs(students/seekers)


----------



## Abneet (Jul 10, 2014)

kggr001 said:


> Tejwant ji,
> 
> what has 1984 to do with hindu's not all hindu's are like that, you can't speak for everyone. Also Islam and Hinduism isn't about hate and killing. All the religions have some bad apples. I've watched a documentary few years ago about 1984, there were even Hindu's who died protecting the Sikhs.
> 
> Most hindu's and muslims are also Sikhs(students)



how are Hindus and Muslims Sikh students.... they are students but not students of GGS.


----------



## kggr001 (Jul 10, 2014)

Abneet said:


> how are Hindus and Muslims Sikh students.... they are students but not students of GGS.



Abneet ji, with Sikh I meant Student/Seeker not follower of SGSS ji 
They are students/seekers with a dfferent Guru(Teacher) which has his own teachings.


----------



## chazSingh (Jul 11, 2014)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Chaz Singh ji,
> 
> I beg to differ with you once again as we have done before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 11, 2014)

Chaz Singh ji,


Guru Fateh.

Thanks for missing the whole point of my post and under the same breath proving my point. Sikhi is a way of life  which is all inclusive unlike any other faith/religion in the world. All are welcome under our tent as you very well pointed out.

Tejwant Singh


----------

